# Old (pre2000) Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment...

*Services `Navigator` Swiss Made, FHFST 96/4 17 Jewels circa 1967.*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this will be on my wrist on sunday.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Waltham today.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with this one today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6105 for during the day.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster MkII


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

JoT said:


> Speedmaster MkII


Stunning. My beat up Mk2 speedy is with STS as we speak. Should be back before the end of September (I hope)










This for now.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing my MkIII for the last time today before packing it up and sending it to it's new owner. I'm now having second thoughts - but it's too late :cry2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day with this one.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Helvetia Automatic Today


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Omega Constellation Automatic Chronometer c1973


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be this - no choice as its the only one.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

1970s Tressa Lux

* automatic movement: A. Schild 5206-2, sweep second, day/date, hacks

* very thick mineral crystal

* 21600 w/ 40hr power reserve

* three language day display: arabic, turkish or english

* quick set date at 4:00

* crown 2nd position = day change, 3rd position time change.



















There must have been some sort of close connection between the companies back in the day, but the very similar Orient models have an Orient Caliber 46943 movement instead of the A. Schild. This one runs beautifully (and, obviously. a different caseback).


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Omega cal 551 1963.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier on this beautiful Sunday 



















Kelek calibre 10000/B40, 38 jewels


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wakmann 1957-1966 Venus 188


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

1960s Oris today:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

60's Globa Sport today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This today.................










My 1992 Tudor Sub


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Managed to prise the Doxa off of my wrist, but only replaced it with it's older brother

Doxa 600t Spiro










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been wearing this (which arrived recently) since I got up...

*"Services" Golf `Foreign Made` (Swiss?) 4 jewels circa late 1930s*









It`s a bit grubby but runs well 

Possibly an Oris movement?


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Premier on this beautiful Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Beautiful watch you have!

Really impressive piece. Is it for sale maybe? Where can I get one?

Regards!


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Toshi said:


> Wearing my MkIII for the last time today before packing it up and sending it to it's new owner. I'm now having second thoughts - but it's too late :cry2:


Love that ring!!!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On rotation:

Old Seiko Kinetic:










Not sure why I still really like this - small, bi-metal, quartz-a-like :blink: but it makes me happy










There's no logic.


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

no pic but an old citizen aqualand a c03 i think it is called,


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

For today only, had to borrow it back to show this unusual Den-Ro.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mixture of diesel-electric and steam err trains that is.










the cosmic survived a very boozey evening of trains and real ale. below is me after 3 or 4 pints of quiver.










6 was plenty as we had a drop of brandy after. finally another gratuitous train shot










Festiniog tomorrow.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

perunaldo said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Premier on this beautiful Sunday
> ...


My Breitling Premier is not for sale.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...g+Premier\

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...ic=32340&hl=


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to the 24 & 12 hr Competitors on the left...

*"Services" Competitors & Despatch Riders, made in Germany circa late 1920s-mid 1930s*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

And now putting this one on


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


>





Toshi said:


>





Alas said:


>





mutley said:


>


My particular favourites. Awesome stuff, off to trawl eBay. This could get expensive!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Wearing my MkIII for the last time today before packing it up and sending it to it's new owner. I'm now having second thoughts - but it's too late :cry2:


Flippin 'eck Rich,

I didn't know you had a mkIII let alone were selling one. One of the few that is on my list that I've not yet got 

Anyway good old Beu-sub beater for me today. Never managed to find out a great deal about this model. Anywhere from late 80's to mid 90's, it bears an uncanny resemblance to a well known icon and considering it's age its is no wonder i've never seen another. Rolex must have come down like a ton'o'bricks when Beuchat released this one. A cracking watch, very well made, good movement and keeps excellent time. The one that got me into Beuchats, love it.










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did another swap to these earlier...

*"Services"`Air Wrist` (German Made) lumed & unlumed. *(unjeweled pin-pallet movements circa early 1930s?)










At work now wearing a couple of watches too young for this thread so no photos or details :wink2:


----------

